# Can you make a goat come into milk without breeding her?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Now don't just say no! My neighbor's pygmy goat, who hadn't kidded in years, once got a full udder, and if I remember right the vet told her it was something she ate that caused it to happen - some wild plant in her pasture.
And I have heard of women who adopted a baby and let it "nurse," and they started producing milk!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep...I had a doe who would steal others kids and begin nursing..would get a full udder in no time...now dont laugh...had a buck do the same thing..not as much milk ...I was told that a buck will come into milk..provide just enough to keep kids alive..as a survival thing..hummm????

we adopted five of our kids...one of our babies was 2 months old..I was told I could breast feed her if I chose to...


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

happybleats said:


> we adopted five of our kids...one of our babies was 2 months old..I was told I could breast feed her if I chose to...


onder: so.........


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Weird! Okay...so what if I try "milking" a dry doe? Do you think she'll start producing? Of course I would wash her udder and everything as I always do.
I want to milk my goats this year, but really shouldn't breed until they've been Johne's negative a couple years or so.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not sure how that would work..it might have something to do with genetics too,but Im sure it wouldnt hurt to try : ) I would use an udder balm ( i like to whip coconut oil and add vit e) and begin with messaging ...maybe add some peppermint to the balm : ) as for me we chose not to breast feed our new baby : ) shes now almost 13 : )


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmm...I might just try that! I'll probably wait till spring, get some fenugreek or other herbs that encourage milk, and I'll let you know if it works...


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Ha ha!! This is so funny that I am tearing up...so sorry. Hahahahahaha ha. Ha. Ha. 
My doe, after meeting a gelding, came into milk. It does have something to do with genetics if you want to get ber in milk. They need to come from real good milking lines for the best or any results. 

Good Luck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

After meeting a gelding? Oh, dear. :laugh:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Look at it this way:

Mammary system is dormant until it needs to work to supply a baby. Once you try to start working that mammary system, it's already in the code work, it knows what it has to do. Now it's just up to the hormones to kick it in gear and yes it's totally possible for a mammal to come into milk (not full swing, mind you) without parturition. Whether its a first timer or an 8th timer. Absolutely.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Weird! Okay...so what if I try "milking" a dry doe? Do you think she'll start producing? Of course I would wash her udder and everything as I always do.
> I want to milk my goats this year, but really shouldn't breed until they've been Johne's negative a couple years or so.


What do you mean you shouldn't breed until they've been negative for Johne's a couple years?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a Johne's positive doe here. Johne's bacteria survives a long time in the soil, and it takes a while for an infected goat to test positive. Hence the long wait before I can sell. I'm not going to sell an animal that might eventually test positive - and no one's going to want to buy from me anyway.
There are 2 reasons I shouldn't breed. One, newborn kids are at the biggest risk for infection. (Adults have a much stronger immune system and are rarely infected.) Two, we don't have room around here for any extra goats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Mammary system is dormant until it needs to work to supply a baby. Once you try to start working that mammary system, it's already in the code work, it knows what it has to do. Now it's just up to the hormones to kick it in gear and yes it's totally possible for a mammal to come into milk (not full swing, mind you) without parturition. Whether its a first timer or an 8th timer. Absolutely.


So how many times a day should I "milk" to get a doe producing?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> So how many times a day should I "milk" to get a doe producing?


I'm not really sure. I know last fall we had a heifer sucking outside that we didn't know about that actually made 3 other ladies start producing.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> I had a Johne's positive doe here. Johne's bacteria survives a long time in the soil, and it takes a while for an infected goat to test positive. Hence the long wait before I can sell. I'm not going to sell an animal that might eventually test positive - and no one's going to want to buy from me anyway.
> There are 2 reasons I shouldn't breed. One, newborn kids are at the biggest risk for infection. (Adults have a much stronger immune system and are rarely infected.) Two, we don't have room around here for any extra goats!


Oh yes, I know all about Johne's very well. Was just curious what your reasons were. So long as the babies do not have contact with fecal material (usually orally), I wouldn't worry about not being able to breed. As for your second reason? That's not even an option!  lol goats are like...a drug. An evil, adorable, furry drug! Lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help!


----------

